# adding new HDD - advices



## hirohitosan (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi there!
I want to add a new 1TB HDD to my box. My box will have 3 HDD as follow: 1HDD_1TB + 2HDD_500GB.
It is recomanded to add on each HDD a swap partition? My box has 4GB memory and now I have 4GB swap.

Thanks


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

> It is recomanded to add on each HDD a swap partition?


No. Just give as swap, the double of your RAM, in the HDD with the FreeBSD.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 14, 2010)

If you expect to be using swap a lot, then adding a swap partition onto each drive allows the kernel to (internally) create a RAID0 stripe across the drives for swap access.  I believe there's a max of 4 swap partitions, though.  Or, at least, there was back in the day when I used to worry about using swap.

However, with 4 GB of RAM, you shouldn't be hitting swap all that often.  And, with 4 GB of swap already, you don't need to add any more.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Dec 14, 2010)

Personally i use swap only on main system disk, and it is 12GB where ram is 4GB (3 times), on an old P4.

If you read Handbook chapters 2.6.5 and 18 (especially 18.3 Adding disks) you will surely find the right solution for your need.


----------

